# ençà



## panjabigator

No entenc que significa aquesta paraula, trobat aquí en aquest pàgina de la xarxa, a prop del post sobre el mapa de Catalunya.  Em podeu ajudar?



> De llavors *ençà *han hagut moltes coses que han canviat moltes coses; com per exemple la increïble afluència de nou vinguts d’altres països, especialment  de Centre Amèrica, el Nord d’Àfrica i Pakistan, etc.


Entenc el "resto (no sé la paraula en català) de l´oració.


----------



## sonleia

Hola panjabigator!
Significa "en endavant", també podríes dir "Des d'aquell moment han hagut moltes coses..."


----------



## sonleia

Hola panjabigator!
Significa "en endavant", també podríes dir "Des d'aquell moment han hagut moltes coses..."

Entenc la resta de l´oració.


----------



## panjabigator

Gràcies Sonleia!  Doncs, crec que la paraula castellana "adelante" te el mateix significat.

E la paraula castellana "resto" esdevé a ser femenina en català?


----------



## Heiwajin

Hola Panjabigator,

L'has encertada, en català és "resta" (femení).



> Entenc la resta (no sé la paraula en català) de l'oració.



I pel que fa a ençà:

"Adelante" en català es traduiria com a "endavant" en la majoria de contextos. "Ençà" té un significat molt més específic fent referència només a la línia temporal i funcionant (crec) sempre en estructures del tipus "De llavors ençà" o "Des de llavors ençà", vindria a ser com l' "on" de "From then /now on" o "en adelante" a "Desde entonces y en adelante".


Espero haver estat d'ajuda.


----------



## Samaruc

Jo, l' "ençà" l'interprete més com un "cap/fins ací/ara", això és, acostant-se a qui parla tant en sentit temporal com espacial i té la contraposició d' "enllà", que tindria el sentit de "cap/fins allà", allunyant-se de qui parla en termes de temps o espai.

No ho veieu així?


----------



## betulina

Sí, jo ho veig igual que tu, Samaruc. Hi hauria el parell "ençà-enllà" i "ençà" seria "cap aquí". 
"De llavors ençà" potser es podria "traduir" com "de llavors fins ara". És clar que dir "de llavors en endavant" no varia gaire de sentit, perquè com a màxim ha de ser "ara, el present", però sí que hi trobo un lleuger matís. D'altra banda, si diguéssim que "ençà" és "en endavant", hauríem de poder dir "d'ara ençà" igual que "d'ara en endavant" i no és el cas.

No sé si a València també passa, però el sentit espacial d'"ençà" per aquesta zona està molt en desús. "enllà" sí que ho fem servir, sobretot, justament, en sentit espacial.


----------



## ajohan

Fa molts anys quan jo estudiava el català a l'Escola Oficial d'Idiomes, l'expressió "D'aleshores ençà..... " va sortir en una lista de conectors. Segons el professor, equivalia a "Desde entonces" en castellà o "Since then" en anglès.
Suposo que "De llavors ençà" vol dir el mateix.


----------



## betulina

ajohan said:


> Segons el professor, equivalia a "Desde entonces" en castellà o "Since then" en anglès.
> Suposo que "De llavors ençà" vol dir el mateix.



Sí, sí, Ajohan, vol dir el mateix. "Llavors" i "aleshores" són sinònims.

Sí, tens raó, la traducció és aquesta, encara que si fóssim literals, que no cal  , però perquè s'entengui bé l'"ençà", seria "desde entonces hasta ahora".


----------



## Heiwajin

M'hi estat trencant el cap i crec que teniu tota la raó del món.

Sento haver embolicat la troca!


----------

